# Grinding out solid boxes!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The front that pushed through this past Sun slowed the fishing down a little for our groups, especially for the monster trout. With the full moon also falling on Sun we decided to move the trips that were willing to the afternoon for the first part of this week, and it paid off!

The water was still pretty churned up from the hard winds as you can see in the pictures, but as you can also see the fish didn't mind. Drifting deep mud with scattered shell throwing popping cork and shrimp produced solid boxes in less than ideal conditions.

We have boat(s) open this Sat and Sun along with next week for anyone interested in getting out on the water.

To book or get more details, contact Daniel:
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Email [email protected]
Follow us on our social media outlets for daily reports and updates:
Instagram:https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/?ref=bookmarks


----------

